# Golden-Tailed Spiny Ants



## OzPhoto (Nov 19, 2010)

Here are a few shots of some Golden-Tailed Spiny ants, one of the more impressive species of Australian ants. I love the metallic golden sheen on the abdomen.


----------



## Markw (Nov 19, 2010)

Holy cow.  These are amazingly well done photos!  What waws your lighting setup?

Mark


----------



## OzPhoto (Nov 19, 2010)

Markw said:


> Holy cow. These are amazingly well done photos! What waws your lighting setup?
> 
> Mark


 
Hi Mark.  Thanks for the feedback.  My lighting here was just a simple cardboard homemade snoot and diffusing material on the D90 pop up flash.


----------



## fudsylow (Nov 20, 2010)

ok darren,
million dollar question... i just purchased a 60/2.8 G macro lens... am I going to be able to do things like this ? I have a 2x converter too if that helps... I have heard putting that on as well makes it even bigger magnification, is that right ?
can't wait to start playing.. as soon as I receive it ! 
Rich


----------



## timethief (Nov 20, 2010)

seems like you nailed it. 
good stuff.


----------



## OzPhoto (Nov 20, 2010)

fudsylow said:


> ok darren,
> million dollar question... i just purchased a 60/2.8 G macro lens... am I going to be able to do things like this ? I have a 2x converter too if that helps... I have heard putting that on as well makes it even bigger magnification, is that right ?
> can't wait to start playing.. as soon as I receive it !
> Rich



Hi Fudsylow

Using the 2x converter in combination with the 60 mm effectively doubles the focal length of your lens, and if you shoot as close as possible (minimum focusing distance) to your subject you should be able to get some good macros on some of the larger insects.  I haven't seen any noticeable loss of quality in my lens/TC combo, but I guess that is dependent on what sort of gear you are using.  It's all relative to what type of shots you are after.  You will lose a few stops of light with the TC, and if you want adequate depth of field in your shots you will need to use some sort of diffused flash.   Just experiment and see how you go.  Good luck. 



timethief said:


> seems like you nailed it.
> good stuff.



Thanks Timetheif, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Markw (Nov 20, 2010)

Personally, I cannot wait to get a TC for macro work.  I find my 105 being a tad short sometimes (not in focal length since all focal lengths produce similar images at 1:1).  I also will be trading in my 105 for a 150 or 180mm soon and that in combination with the 1.5-2x TC should be wonderful!  A PITA to handhold, nonetheless, but still wonderful.

Mark


----------



## fudsylow (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply..


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Nov 25, 2010)

WOW I got nothing else to say than WOW!

I want winter to be over so I can have little critters to harass too! 

I hope you keep feeding us your results, it's simply amazing and without extravagant gear!

Question about your snot; How long? What kind of diffusing material? Could you post pics of your setup?

Thanks, and again WOW!


----------



## OzPhoto (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc-Etienne said:


> WOW I got nothing else to say than WOW!
> 
> I want winter to be over so I can have little critters to harass too!
> 
> ...



Hi Marc, thanks for the feedback.  I'll try and put up a photo of my setup soon.  The diffusing material I use is a synthetic white stiffening material that you can buy from the haberdashers.  Seems to work ok, but I'm always making new snoots every few months to try and improve my results.

Cheers

Darren


----------



## Frequency (Nov 27, 2010)

Really Marvellous shots


----------

